# Comment accéder à Gmail sous le contrôle parental?



## Secretely (6 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé un compte sous contrôle parental pour mes enfants mais ils n'arrivent plus à accéder à leur boîte courriel Gmail ainsi qu'à Google Documents. 

Quelqu'un sait comment faire?  Merci à l'avance!


----------



## Secretely (7 Février 2011)

Personne ne sait?


----------



## Secretely (8 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?


----------



## Secretely (11 Février 2011)

Je ne peux pas croire que personne ici ne connait la réponse.  J'ai besoin de votre aide svp.


----------



## Secretely (11 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un peut m'aider svp?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

C'est un problème bien connu, avec les adresses https en général...
Va voir ici, dernière contribution.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Février 2011)

Est ce que tu as autorisé les accès google mail et autres googles services, dans le controle parental de tes enfants ? (donc dans Préférences Système / compte)


----------



## Secretely (11 Février 2011)

Merci Bigdidou   Ça fonctionne enfin.  Par contre, ça a fonctionné avec un autre lien mentionné sur un article qui était mentionné sur le tien lol

J'ai ajouté l'adresse https://74.125.45.100  à la liste des adresses toujours autorisées.

Merci encore


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

De rien, mais fait gaffe au contrôle parental. Je sais que celui d'Apple est considéré comme un des (voir le) meilleurs.
Alors, je l'avais peut être mal paramétré, mais en moins d'une minute, en passant par la recherche de google, j'ai affiché des horreurs...
Essaye peut être de te faire une idée en testant...


----------



## Secretely (11 Février 2011)

Que veux-tu dire par afficher des horreurs?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

Ben des accès à des sites ou des images pas vraiment destinées à une petite fille de 11 ans...
J'avais testé avec "pénis" (pour aller vite, mais j'avait dû aussi testé des trucs assez triviaux ; tu sais bien ce qui s'affiche quand on fait simplement une recherche parfois très banale...). Les résultats de la recherche ne sont pas filtrés par le contrôle, et à partir de ces résultats affichés par le moteur de recherche, j'avais été très surpris d'avoir accès à des sites ou des portails tout ce qu'il y a de porno. De toute façon rien que nom des liens et la brève description posait problème. Sans parler de Google images...
Teste. Peut être que j'avais mal paramétré. Ton retour m'intéresserait beaucoup.


----------



## Secretely (11 Février 2011)

J'ai aussi fait en sorte de verouiller la fonction de safe search sur Google.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Février 2011)

Secretely a dit:


> J'ai aussi fait en sorte de verouiller la fonction de safe search sur Google.



Connaissait pas... C'est efficace ? Faut que je me repenche sur le truc.

Ouai, bof...
J'ai réglé sur filtrage stict.
Je tape "amour".
Les résultats, pas de problême.
Les deux derniers liens commerciaux (en haut, à droite) propoosés par Google (un comble !) :

Elles couchent
Des femmes rencontrent des mecs
via internet pour coucher avec.
Île-de-France
www.batifolage.com

Long métrages XXL gratuit
Des milliers de films à regarder
facilement et gratuitement
www.voir-unfilm.com
Affichez votre annonce ici*»


----------

